# CBS News Ben Swann does a "Reality Check" on Pizzagate



## GURPS

CBS News Ben Swann does a "Reality Check" on Pizzagate


----------



## mAlice

[video=youtube;Uyb2xWttc-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uyb2xWttc-s[/video]


----------



## mAlice

[video=youtube;69z3ruB3mwY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69z3ruB3mwY[/video]


----------



## vraiblonde

What is "pizzagate"?  That thing where supposedly Hillary Clinton was involved in a pedo sting?  I'll google, but prefer someone who followed that story explain it to me.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:


> What is "pizzagate"?  That thing where supposedly Hillary Clinton was involved in a pedo sting?  I'll google, but prefer someone who followed that story explain it to me.



The name pizzagate, from my understanding, and I could be wrong, had something to do with 4chan.  I guess they used the term first.  What happened, though, was that when that nutjob went into Comet pizza, and started shooting, the MSM was able to use that as a detractor.  Now they're calling pizzagate fake news, and steering the narrative away from the emails in which there's all this talk about food, in statements that don't make sense.  Unless you do some digging and read the emails, you won't get it.  Food items are being used as code for something, and to be perfectly honest, the way it's being used truly does sound like something sick.  For instance, in one email someone, I think it was Podesta, said something to the effect of having "pizza for an hour".  There is also supposedly a list put out by the FBI that has that terminology listed, and what it means (the code).  

In the end, the guys that own comet pizza would appear to actually have a connection to what has now been dubbed "pizzagate".  That said, this investigation has been going on for decades, and people involved in the investigation have been said to have had interesting and untimely deaths, like Senator Nancy Shaeffer (GA) for exposing CPS for taking kids from homes where nothing had happened, making up stories, and children disappearing after they had been brought into the "system".  I'm tellin' ya', if you start with one video on YT about this, you get another thousand video's on the same subject.  Yesterday I watched an interview with a 15 year old girl who had been a sex slave since she was 2 or 3 years old.  Her story was also in the news (UK).  She talks about being a sex slave, and ritual killings.  That's why I ask, "how deep does this rabbit hole go?".  I don't think for a minute that this is some conspiracy theory.  I think a lot of very powerful people are behind it.  Matter of fact, I believe the owner of Comet Pizza was listed as one of the 50 most powerful or rich people in DC.  How does a Pizza shop owner become one of the most powerful, or richest people, in DC?


----------



## mAlice

this is the vid that I got the story on Nancy Schaeffer.

[video=youtube;ERRbfejfKIE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERRbfejfKIE[/video]


----------



## Kev_Russell

mAlice said:


> The name pizzagate, from my understanding, and I could be wrong, had something to do with 4chan.  I guess they used the term first.  What happened, though, was that when that nutjob went into Comet pizza, and started shooting, the MSM was able to use that as a detractor.  Now they're calling pizzagate fake news, and steering the narrative away from the emails in which there's all this talk about food, in statements that don't make sense.  Unless you do some digging and read the emails, you won't get it.  Food items are being used as code for something, and to be perfectly honest, the way it's being used truly does sound like something sick.  For instance, in one email someone, I think it was Podesta, said something to the effect of having "pizza for an hour".  There is also supposedly a list put out by the FBI that has that terminology listed, and what it means (the code).
> 
> In the end, the guys that own comet pizza would appear to actually have a connection to what has now been dubbed "pizzagate".  That said, this investigation has been going on for decades, and people involved in the investigation have been said to have had interesting and untimely deaths, like Senator Nancy Shaeffer (GA) for exposing CPS for taking kids from homes where nothing had happened, making up stories, and children disappearing after they had been brought into the "system".  I'm tellin' ya', if you start with one video on YT about this, you get another thousand video's on the same subject.  Yesterday I watched an interview with a 15 year old girl who had been a sex slave since she was 2 or 3 years old.  Her story was also in the news (UK).  She talks about being a sex slave, and ritual killings.  That's why I ask, "how deep does this rabbit hole go?".  I don't think for a minute that this is some conspiracy theory.  I think a lot of very powerful people are behind it.  Matter of fact, I believe the owner of Comet Pizza was listed as one of the 50 most powerful or rich people in DC.  How does a Pizza shop owner become one of the most powerful, or richest people, in DC?



LOL.

Get help. Now.


----------



## littlelady

Kev_Russell said:


> LOL.
> 
> Get help. Now.



You are the one that needs help.  I understand how hard it is for you to ask for it; so to speak.    We are here for you.  Just reach out!

:

I don't know where you live, but SoMD is a very conservative part of the state.  So, if you think you will change peoples' minds here, you are sadly mistaken.  US conservatives are outnumbered, but we hold our own.


----------



## Kev_Russell

littlelady said:


> You are the one that needs help.  I understand how hard it is for you to ask for it; so to speak.    We are here for you.  Just reach out!
> 
> :
> 
> I don't know where you live, but SoMD is a very conservative part of the state.  So, if you think you will change peoples' minds here, you are sadly mistaken.  US conservatives are outnumbered, but we hold our own.



Ah yes, more low-level collectivism and showing your leftist roots. I always get a chuckle drawing that out of you people. You're too easy! It's like that pile of dog poop when you're carrying groceries -- you don't see it and step right in it.


----------



## mAlice

Yeah, this whole pizzagate thing is just fake news.

[video=youtube;v55uBk5zx5o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v55uBk5zx5o[/video]


----------



## CalvertNewb

mAlice said:


> The name pizzagate, from my understanding, and I could be wrong, had something to do with 4chan.  I guess they used the term first.  What happened, though, was that when that nutjob went into Comet pizza, and started shooting, the MSM was able to use that as a detractor.  Now they're calling pizzagate fake news, and steering the narrative away from the emails in which there's all this talk about food, in statements that don't make sense.  Unless you do some digging and read the emails, you won't get it.  Food items are being used as code for something, and to be perfectly honest, the way it's being used truly does sound like something sick.  For instance, in one email someone, I think it was Podesta, said something to the effect of having "pizza for an hour".  There is also supposedly a list put out by the FBI that has that terminology listed, and what it means (the code).
> 
> In the end, the guys that own comet pizza would appear to actually have a connection to what has now been dubbed "pizzagate".  That said, this investigation has been going on for decades, and people involved in the investigation have been said to have had interesting and untimely deaths, like Senator Nancy Shaeffer (GA) for exposing CPS for taking kids from homes where nothing had happened, making up stories, and children disappearing after they had been brought into the "system".  I'm tellin' ya', if you start with one video on YT about this, you get another thousand video's on the same subject.  Yesterday I watched an interview with a 15 year old girl who had been a sex slave since she was 2 or 3 years old.  Her story was also in the news (UK).  She talks about being a sex slave, and ritual killings.  That's why I ask, "how deep does this rabbit hole go?".  I don't think for a minute that this is some conspiracy theory.  I think a lot of very powerful people are behind it.  Matter of fact, I believe the owner of Comet Pizza was listed as one of the 50 most powerful or rich people in DC.  How does a Pizza shop owner become one of the most powerful, or richest people, in DC?




I love how in your description you say "supposedly", " i think it was Podesta"  and then I watched a documentary about a sex slave. "i believe the owner was listed as one of the 50 most powerful or rich people in DC"  

You literally have no proof and no idea what you are talking about but you are convinced it must be true.  It's sad that you are so willing to ruin someones reputation because you watched a few youtube videos and can't understand the difference between the truth and fiction.

I've been to this place dozens of times.   It's a pizza place.   The have bands sometimes, they have ping pong tables.   Good grief


----------



## vraiblonde

CalvertNewb said:


> I've been to this place dozens of times.



Are you part of the sex slave ring?


----------



## CalvertNewb

vraiblonde said:


> Are you part of the sex slave ring?



What a smart well thought out response.   You caught me.   If only I was as clever as you i would have gotten away with it.

God you're pathetic.


----------



## Clem72

CalvertNewb said:


> What a smart well thought out response.   You caught me.   If only I was as clever as you i would have gotten away with it.
> 
> God you're pathetic.




It is odd that you have been there dozens of times if it's just a regular pizza place. I haven't even been to Ledo's dozens of times, and I like their pizza and it's 2 blocks from my home.


----------



## CalvertNewb

Clem72 said:


> It is odd that you have been there dozens of times if it's just a regular pizza place. I haven't even been to Ledo's dozens of times, and I like their pizza and it's 2 blocks from my home.



When you live in a city and have friends you tend to go out to eat 3-4 times a week.   It adds up quick.  

Seriously stop whining and go have a pizza and see for yourself.   It's not that hard to "debunk" this insane theory


----------



## Gilligan

Clem72 said:


> It is odd that you have been there dozens of times if it's just a regular pizza place. I haven't even been to Ledo's dozens of times, and I like their pizza and it's 2 blocks from my home.



Newb exaggerates.   A lot. Often.


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> Are you part of the sex slave ring?



He aged out.


----------



## CalvertNewb

itsbob said:


> He aged out.


The level of discourse here is truly juvenile


----------



## Gilligan

CalvertNewb said:


> The level of discourse here is truly juvenile



So go away again.


----------



## vraiblonde

CalvertNewb said:


> The level of discourse here is truly juvenile



God, if we could only be as mature as the posters on Facebook and Buzzfeed.


----------



## This_person

CalvertNewb said:


> What a smart well thought out response.   You caught me.   If only I was as clever as you i would have gotten away with it.
> 
> God you're pathetic.



Interesting you did not deny it....\


But, on a more serious note, while you believe it could be debunked, for that to happen it must be investigated with an open mind.  Are you for that?


----------



## CalvertNewb

This_person said:


> Interesting you did not deny it....\
> 
> 
> But, on a more serious note, while you believe it could be debunked, for that to happen it must be investigated with an open mind.  Are you for that?



Absolutely.    I have read all the Podesta emails, I have seen the comparison of the "symbols of pedophelia" that are supposedly on their website.  I have also been there in person many times and have found no behavior or activities to be untoward.

If you think you have some proof to provide i'd be happy to look at it.  Just as I would hope you would be willing to go there and see for yourself before believing in conspiracy theories.


----------



## Gilligan

CalvertNewb said:


> I have also been there in person many times and have found no behavior or activities to be untoward.


----------



## CalvertNewb

Gilligan said:


>



Why don;t you ever add anything of value to the discussion?   Are you 12?   or just not smart?   Don't you have anything better to do with your life?


----------



## This_person

CalvertNewb said:


> Absolutely.    I have read all the Podesta emails, I have seen the comparison of the "symbols of pedophelia" that are supposedly on their website.  I have also been there in person many times and have found no behavior or activities to be untoward.
> 
> If you think you have some proof to provide i'd be happy to look at it.  Just as I would hope you would be willing to go there and see for yourself before believing in conspiracy theories.



I neither believe nor don't.  The reporter suggested that there are some interesting things to make it worth an actual investigation (not you looking at stuff on the internet), and I _*DO*_ believe that.

I have no idea about this place, about Podesta, or anything else on that subject.  I don't live in that world, nor do I investigate criminal activity for a living.  Seems worth the investigation, though.


----------



## Gilligan

CalvertNewb said:


> Are you 12?



Interesting..I was wondering the same thing about you. Narrative parrot..hopelessly naive...childishly simplistic arguments..

My job is to sit behind my desk and look out over the water whilst tormenting lefties that don't possess critical thinking or reasoning skills.  It's a living.


----------



## CalvertNewb

The op said I'm not sure about this and I heard that.   There wasn't any substance to what they said which is why I responded the way I did.  

You could argue that anything is worth investigating if that is your criteria.  All of the stuff I mentioned was contained in th related videos and is the basis for the entire theory you moron.


----------



## Gilligan

CalvertNewb said:


> T There wasn't any substance to what they said .



Kinda like that whole "Russian" thing, then. Gotcha.


----------



## This_person

CalvertNewb said:


> The op said I'm not sure about this and I heard that.   There wasn't any substance to what they said which is why I responded the way I did.
> 
> You could argue that anything is worth investigating if that is your criteria.  All of the stuff I mentioned was contained in th related videos and is the basis for the entire theory you moron.



So, "you moron" is trying to understand opposing points of view?


----------



## Gilligan

This_person said:


> So, "you moron" is trying to understand opposing points of view?



It's code.


----------



## CalvertNewb

This_person said:


> So, "you moron" is trying to understand opposing points of view?





Ive given you many opportunities to provide any kind of evidence that might support the theory but you haven't provided any.   You've only eluded to the fact that you have a the right to investigate it.   So therefore you are a moron.    Why come on  forum dedicated to something and not being able to form a coherent thought on the subject?  

If you provide any type of opposing view maybe it would be worth a discussion.


----------



## This_person

CalvertNewb said:


> Ive given you many opportunities to provide any kind of evidence that might support the theory but you haven't provided any.   You've only eluded to the fact that you have a the right to investigate it.   So therefore you are a moron.    Why come on  forum dedicated to something and not being able to form a coherent thought on the subject?
> 
> If you provide any type of opposing view maybe it would be worth a discussion.



My view is, "there's enough there to make it worth an investigation."


----------



## CalvertNewb

This_person said:


> My view is, "there's enough there to make it worth an investigation."



What specifically made you come to that conclusion?  A single piece of evidence?   Wikileaks?   another source?


----------



## This_person

CalvertNewb said:


> What specifically made you come to that conclusion?  A single piece of evidence?   Wikileaks?   another source?



Before I answer (and I will), what would make you so vociferously against even the idea of an investigation?


----------



## Gilligan

This_person said:


> Before I answer (and I will), what would make you so vociferously against even the idea of an investigation?



That's his/her job. Paid/trained troll and astroturfer.


----------



## CalvertNewb

This_person said:


> Before I answer (and I will), what would make you so vociferously against even the idea of an investigation?



From the "evidence" I have seen there isn't enough to warrant a investigation.   Most of it is conjecture, coincidence or just blatant untruth.    

I think it would be a waste of money and time but if someone wanted to investigate further I'm not opposed However I think by now the dozens of reporters who have researched it would have come up with something damning

I have to admit the idea that some of the most powerful people in the world would be running a  Sex trafficking ring out of a popular family filled pizza restaurant and leave blatant clues and secret codes to be discovered seems far fetched to me


----------



## Gilligan

CalvertNewb said:


> Most of it is conjecture, coincidence or just blatant untruth.



Huh. Just like all that Russian nonsense. But that's got an investigation occupied, so...


----------



## This_person

CalvertNewb said:


> From the "evidence" I have seen there isn't enough to warrant a investigation.   Most of it is conjecture, coincidence or just blatant untruth.
> 
> I think it would be a waste of money and time but if someone wanted to investigate further I'm not opposed However I think by now the dozens of reporters who have researched it would have come up with something damning
> 
> I have to admit the idea that some of the most powerful people in the world would be running a  Sex trafficking ring out of a popular family filled pizza restaurant and leave blatant clues and secret codes to be discovered seems far fetched to me



Did the media cover-up for Pres or Sen Kennedy surprise you?  How about for Sen Edwards?  How about for Pres Clinton?


----------



## CalvertNewb

This_person said:


> Did the media cover-up for Pres or Sen Kennedy surprise you?  How about for Sen Edwards?  How about for Pres Clinton?




None of those involved pedophelia.  Not only would the media need to be complicit but an entire neighborhood full of families and children.  There's no way this could be going on in the basement without the customers being aware.  
I answered your question and you said you would answer mine.


----------



## This_person

CalvertNewb said:


> None of those involved pedophelia.



Nor did it involve baseball.  But, it DID involve media coverups of inconvenient truths about favored politicians.



> Not only would the media need to be complicit but an entire neighborhood full of families and children.  There's no way this could be going on in the basement without the customers being aware.



Patently false.  We've seen multiple occasions where neighbors had no idea there were mass murderers, or multiple abductees, etc., in a home.  We know businesses do things other than their business and no one catches it.  So, no, not true at all.



> I answered your question and you said you would answer mine.



Your question was why I think there needs to be an investigation.

•	Pizza and handkerchiefs?  What is that about?
•	Podesta actually references the specific spot.  Not in and of itself an issue – he’s friends with the owner – but what about the handkerchief thing with that?
•	Symbology.  I would not have believed it until I saw it in the video
•	I did not research the pictures from the Instagram archive, but when the TV station says they can’t put them up or even describe them, that’s rather disturbing.
•	Naked teenage pictures in the podesta houses.
•	What drove the guy to go into the parlor in the first place with the rifle?


----------



## CalvertNewb

This_person said:


> Nor did it involve baseball.  But, it DID involve media coverups of inconvenient truths about favored politicians.
> 
> 
> 
> Patently false.  We've seen multiple occasions where neighbors had no idea there were mass murderers, or multiple abductees, etc., in a home.  We know businesses do things other than their business and no one catches it.  So, no, not true at all.
> This restaurant is full of parents and their children every night it is open.   Don't you think rich powerful people could afford to find a place that is less conspicuous ?
> 
> 
> Your question was why I think there needs to be an investigation.
> 
> •	Pizza and handkerchiefs?  What is that about?  He had a handkerchief that had a map of pizza places in Manhattan on it.   Why is that so bizarre?
> •	Podesta actually references the specific spot.  Not in and of itself an issue – he’s friends with the owner – but what about the handkerchief thing with that?
> •	Symbology.  I would not have believed it until I saw it in the video.   That is the least convincing part.   To believe that the neighborhood restaurants are in on it too.   One logo was for rest cancer awareness and looked nothing like the pedophelia symbol.  •	I did not research the pictures from the Instagram archive, but when the TV station says they can’t put them up or even describe them, that’s rather disturbing.  Not really.  If you go on intsagram you will see dozens of images that wouldn't be aired on prime time tv
> •	Naked teenage pictures in the podesta houses.   This I hadn't heard about.  Can you provide a link?
> •	What drove the guy to go into the parlor in the first place with the rifle?



He was a whack job who believed all the same stuff you do and wanted to "save all the children locked in the basement" 

How many did he save?


----------



## This_person

CalvertNewb said:


> He was a whack job who believed all the same stuff you do and wanted to "save all the children locked in the basement"
> 
> How many did he save?



The reference to the pictures is in the OP.

Why would you automatically assume he was a nutjob?


----------



## Wishbone

CalvertNewb said:


> How many did he save?



None. They were all at Podestas house by that time. :shrug:


----------

